# lightened flywheel on 02m bad idea?



## vrtme (Mar 29, 2009)

I want to get rid of my dual mass flywheel but ive read in the 4 wheel drive section that lightend flywheels are a big no no when you've got the 02m gearbox?

is there any truth in this?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

They chatter a lot. Don't know if it damages anything, but it makes a hell of a racket.


----------

